# Grey Knights and Dark Angels Project Log



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Grey Knight project.

Draigo (Complete)
Coteaz (Complete)
Librarian (Complete)
Grand Master (Complete)
Inquisitor (Complete)
Techmarine (Complete)
Vendicare assassin (Complete)
25 terminators (10/24 Complete)
2 Dreadnoughts (Complete)
10 PGK (10/10 Complete)
10 Death Cult Assassins (Complete)
12 Warrior acolytes with various weapons (12/12 Complete)
Land Raider Crusaders (Complete) 
2 Razorbacks (2/2 Complete)


Dark Angels Project

Belial
Interrogation Chaplain 
Dreadnought
Librarian in Power Armor
Deathwing Terminators with Various Weapons (16/25 Complete)
Power Armor guys with various Weapons (21/42 Complete)
Assault Marines 10
Bikes 6
Attack Bike
Land Speeders 4
Land Raider
Land Raider Crusader

I'll be updating more on my Flickr site. What do you guys think?
Link!


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

First Dread









Second Dread. (I cleaned up the base some after this picture)









Both with all the Weapons. The arms and bodies are magnetic. 










Librarian 










Terminator 1










Terminator 2. The White on this guy gave me a lot of trouble. I think it turned out decent in the end.










All the arms are magnetic so they can be interchangeable.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Power armor GK test Model and Rhino. The PGK's back pack comes off so I can make him a fast attack or troop.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I am very impressed with this. they only thing I might say is add a bit of red to break up the silver. You're pretty much using all metallic colors, and some contrast would be nice. Other than that, spot-on painting job and keep it up.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

There's 3 different kind of silvers on everything. The photos don't really do it justice. I'm going for plain looking tanks as to not distract from the guys on foot. If this is a bad idea let me know. =)

I'm kind of leery about using washes. My local shop was out of the ones I needed. Any tips would be appreciated. This is my first time really painting anything.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i think we need to water the washes down too, im guessing youre using a babab black (or variation of)

i saw a streak marks on the rhino and i think thats been caused by letting the wash pool, i have the same issue which is why im avoiding painting my IG tanks


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't used any washes yet. I was hoping the streaks would not be as noticeable once the wash is applied. 

After painting these guys I have more respect for guard players. I really like the one with the leg wound. Don't know if it came out really well in the picture though.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

I've descided it's hard to take a good picture of a tech marine. Now that I have him painted I see all the holes in the hoses and air pockets from the poor casting. =(


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks really nice, but as a Necron player I know the risks of too much silver, and that is that you can come out looking very flat.

Your silvers need a wash to bring out the shapes. Everything looks a little monotone at the moment, with no noise to break up the spaces. I say first do a black wash to bring out the shadows, then a thinner blue wash to make everything look spiffy. You don't have to cover the flat areas. Just hit the crevices then wipe the large spaces you want to remain untainted by the wash with a q-tip, and viola, silver with deep shadows. It provides some texture and noise to break up the silvers.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Day 3: Draigo with 3 terminators.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Finished a Land Raider Crusader I'll have pics up soon.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Still working on this for anyone keeping score. I decided to paint a 10 man pally squad all at once. It's about half done. 









In the corner there you can see my Dark Angels. I love the Army but I'm waiting for them to get a new book before I pick them up again.


----------



## Atzunew (Jun 11, 2012)

Great progress so far, I would say try to drill out those barrels or at least paint some black circles onto the guns. I enjoy what you have been doing with some of the models, can't wait for the Land Raider.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Coteaz and his Warrior Acolytes


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Coteaz and Land Raider Crusader









Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

@Atzunew What's a good size drill bit for gun barrels?


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Death Cult Squad (Converted DE Wyches) 









Terminator Squad with Justicar (Draigo Model Converted)









Strike Squad


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the use of wyches as death cult assassins. Hadnt thought of that before. Good job!


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

The DE Wyches only have weapons in one hand and a pistol in the other. After cutting up all the excess bladed weapons and glueing them to hands that previously had pistols I will still short some arms. I pulled some Eldar bits our of my bitz box that I had forgotten about for the missing arms. 

I'm happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Counts as Vindicare


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

I took a break from my Grey Knights to work on my Dark Angels. Let me know how close I got.

Was going for this with lightning claws:










Before









After


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Deathwing Squad


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice looking squad!


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks! Working on Basing now too. 

Finished more of them









Lightning Claw guy front









Back. I lost a Shoulder Pad at some point so I replaced it with a Dread leg piece.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like them mate, they really look very tough, mine all look like clones 

+ rep


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Fallen Angels of Khorne with their Heldrake Conversion. I'm working on a Chaos army with all the Dark Angels bits I have.


----------



## Justicar_Bob (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks pretty good. I can also second the use of washes to break up the silvers, or at least make the darker silvers darker so they don't look the same when you're taking pictures.

As for the Deathwing guys, I've heard good things about using the Seraphim Sepia followed by edge highlights with a bit of white or one of the lighter bone colors to give them more of a bone look.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

It's been a while since I updated this. I can't edit the first post anymore but here's what I've been working on lately.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Also this is a test model for my Counts as what ever I want Space Marine army.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice, I like how dark you're making your Grey Knights


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Been a while since I've been on here. So here's the story about my conversion. A campaign started up in my town that spans every gaming store. The Local GW store Helped get together every other gaming store in the city (and surrounding cities) to all get together and help with a Campaign. I'd been sick and couldn't get my army list I was going to be playing painted in time. I'd loose some bonus points but it wasn't really that bad. Then I realized I didn't have my HQ built, the GW store was closed, and I had a match in 8 hours. 










Behold the bits box! From this I would make my master piece! 

I narrowed it down to these sprues. Nephilum Jet Fighter, Terminator, Deathwing Command Squad, Dark Angels upgrade sprue, Venerable Dreadnaught, Grey Knight Terminator Squad, Grey Knight Strike Squad, Space Marine Tactical Squad. (Some sprues not pictured and where added later) 












Then this happened:










I took a turbine thing from the Nephilum and glued it onto the back of the Terminator back piece. Realizing how dumb that looked I started over with a fresh terminator back piece. What I ended up building next was much better. With a bit of carving, clipping, filing and minimal green stuffing I ended up with this. 


































He's got on a Ravenwing Terminator shoulder pad on, because what else am I going to do with a Ravenwing Terminator Shoulderpad. (Why do these exist?)

So my question now is what color should I paint his armor?


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Added this to my Grey Knights army.










Day 1: Primed and Base Coated


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Day 2: Started detail work and Basing










Day 3: More work on the base and more detail work.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Day 4: Added fallen Chaos Space Marine to the base and worked more on the hoses.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Day 5: Decals and finished cleaning up.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the Knight model and you've done nice work with the contrast between the "mechanical" bits and the armor plates.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Brother Droopy said:


> Why do these exist?


Now that is a mystery wrapped in an enigma... perhaps the ravenwing have to conduct maintenance on the Battle Barge plasma reactor?

Nice conversion, nice Knights (Grey and Imperial), like your idea to use wyches as Death Cult Assassins (may have to steal that), glad you aren't sick any more, and sweet stuff, keep posting and demonstrating your impressive army/ies!


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I dunno Bro, feels like you rushed with your knight. 
While the quality looks fine, it seems you did not do an 80 pounds model justice. Just feels like its lacking something, seems unfinished and a bit bland. Misses details and so much space for free hand or at least decals/transfer sheets.


----------

